# Any suggestions?



## a.jordan (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm looking for some new books to read... 
So far on my list is:

Running With Scissors
Manifesta
Female Chauvenist Pigs 

Anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## Worlds (Mar 11, 2006)

Um...here goes, these are just good books ive read recently.

The Beach- Garland I think- good book, pretty different from the movie, way better ending.
American Psycho-Ellis, anything by Ellsi really, like Rules of Attraction or Less tha Zero or The Informers- all these books have alot in common. Similar themes of drugs, sex, and violence. With the exemption of psycho, theyre about college kids fucking up thier lives. Psycho is extremely violent, so be warned.
Kung Fu High School-Gattis- violent as well, but a fun and interesting read. 
Enders Game-Card- one of my favorite books of all time, sci fi. great plot and ending. great book.
The Fuck-up-cant remember the author- good book. makes you want to not waste your life away.
theres more, but I none really come to mind right now. I hope this helps a little.


----------



## Wisp (Mar 12, 2006)

Shade's Children- Garth Nix. BEST fantasy, in my opinion

Never heard of running with scissors, isn't that an album by Weird Al?


----------



## Stewart (Mar 12, 2006)

A sample of the authors or types of book you currently read and/or would like to read would be helpful as a starting point. There would be no point in suggesting something if it's the polar opposite of what you enjoy.


----------



## Dresdor (Mar 13, 2006)

Tuesday's with Morrie, if you haven't read it yet....dear God that book made me cry.

Other than that, Turtledove has some nice works...Gunpowder Empire was particularly good.


----------



## J. Bryan Shoup (Mar 21, 2006)

I just finished Nabokov's _Bend Sinister_, and I don't think I'll ever pick up Orwell again. It's well worth a read.


----------



## The Hooded One (Mar 21, 2006)

Remarque, Erich Maria _All Quiet on the Western Front _is a very good read also iv read The Giver which has a very interesting twist and plot. Those are the best latest books I read by far.

PS:Hope This helped

Sincerely - J.C


----------



## RebelGoddess (Mar 22, 2006)

For funny, try anything by Jasper Fforde.

Historical fiction: The Crimson Petal and the White, by Michael Faber (be warned, it's very long, almost 1,000 pages!)

Jane Eyre is you're in the mood for a classic.

I also loved The Five People You Meet In Heaven, by Mitch Albom (He got to write the screen play for the movie, so I'd suggest renting that after you read it... it's exactly like the book.. amazing!)

Or, just pop on over to a Barnes and Nobles or Borders and rab something random... it's how I find some great stuff!

Racheal


----------

